# problème installation application



## Deleted member 98436 (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon ipod touch 16 GB aujourd'hui, mais je n'arrive pas à télécharger d'applications. Je lance le téléchargement depuis l'app store, l'icône apparaît dans l'écran d'accueil, mais le logiciel ne se télécharge pas ... que faire ?


----------



## twinworld (9 Juillet 2009)

vous êtes sur quel OS ? vous avez indiqué votre numéro de carte de crédit ? vous avez un compte utilisateur iTunes Store valable ? qu'est-ce que vous entendez par "'icône apparaît dans l'écran d'accueil" ? de quel écran d'accueil parlez-vous ?


----------



## Deleted member 98436 (10 Juillet 2009)

Je suis sur Mac os 10.5 et je parlais de l'écran d'accueil de l'ipod. 
Merci de ta réponse, en effet je n'avais pas de compte utilisateur ... :rateau:

a+ 

lolo1992


----------

